# Here is the DFDS code



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

Here is the link to the booking page

Booking page

The code is ENEC13

Russell


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

thanks Russell


----------



## HarleyDave (Jul 1, 2007)

Brilliant - Thanks

Cheers

Dave


----------



## grouch (Oct 1, 2005)

Thanks. Does not seem such a good offer as last year.


----------



## HarleyDave (Jul 1, 2007)

I would imagine that prices will have gone up in the interim 

I'll be taking advantage for early and late Summer like I did this year

Cheers

Dave


----------



## grouch (Oct 1, 2005)

Do I gather that the crossings can now be booked at any time, rather than just for the show period. I presume the no charge for alteration still applies.


----------



## bigcats30 (Aug 13, 2012)

excellent thank you


----------



## bigcats30 (Aug 13, 2012)

grouch said:


> Do I gather that the crossings can now be booked at any time, rather than just for the show period. I presume the no charge for alteration still applies.


No you need to click the link and it will show you the dates per crossing that they have to be booked by (at the bottom of each bit)

Dover dunkirk by 24 oct!!


----------



## grouch (Oct 1, 2005)

Thanks. Seems strange they are not offering Dover Calais. Also it would appear that the price is the same as their value fare.


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

grouch said:


> Thanks. Seems strange they are not offering Dover Calais. Also it would appear that the price is the same as their value fare.


yes, seems odd that D-C isn't included? are they running it still next year? :?


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Do-Ca*

Perhaps Dover to Calais sells itself and Dunkerque needs the "support".

Russell


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

Many thanks, Russell



> Perhaps Dover to Calais sells itself and Dunkerque needs the "support".
> 
> Russell


I thought Dover/Calais wasn't as popular.

Earlier this year we arrived early for a sailing to Dunkirk and they offered to take us Dover/Calais to save us waiting.
Also when we were in France and I wanted to change a return sailing from Dunkirk they couldn't (or wouldn't) give me the sailing I wanted but offered a similar time from Calais.


----------



## grouch (Oct 1, 2005)

It would appear so and it was a choice when I went in looking at booking without the code. The offer is not really good as it is the same as their economy fare. I presume the only benefit being that you can change the booking without penalty. If anyone is at the show, can they ask why Calais is not included please.


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

Thanks Russell- but as mentioned it's a biggish increase- paid £49 return last year- 63% up


----------



## ThursdaysChild (Aug 2, 2008)

Thanks, Russell, for the code.

An outrageous increase. Words in their ears at NEC, methinks.


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

looking at the other operators there doesn't seem to be much difference - maybe they are not that desperate yet to get bookings?


----------



## 96706 (Nov 13, 2005)

Did they ever do D-C. I thought they only had D-D ?


----------



## tyreman1 (Apr 18, 2008)

Booked Dover to Calais with the code last year and had an email from DFDS a couple of weeks before crossing to change it to Dover/Dunkirk....not a real worry is it,it's only about 15 miles difference.


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*DFDS*

My last crossing was £24 inbound with the last show offer.

I am committed to the tunnel for the next two/Tesco

Russell


----------



## ThursdaysChild (Aug 2, 2008)

Yes, ****, when Seafrance fell down, DFDS brought in a couple of old boats and set up a D to C route. Since then, MyFerryLink has joined in, so there are three operators on that route.


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

From what I have read in the T & C. Amendments have a fee, probably £10.
Is this correct? or have I missed something.

http://www.dfdsseaways.co.uk/customer-service/promotional-terms-and-conditions/#Voucher offer


----------



## HarleyDave (Jul 1, 2007)

I think that's right - you can't book an "Open" or "Flexible" ticket with the show offer

Cheers

Dave


----------



## grouch (Oct 1, 2005)

Can anyone confirm that when you use the show offer you are able to change the booking as many times as you like without penalty.


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

grouch said:


> Can anyone confirm that when you use the show offer you are able to change the booking as many times as you like without penalty.


I just asked the same question, two posts above as it seems their is a fee.
See
http://www.dfdsseaways.co.uk/custom...ckingurl=85168dc7-1c9a-44fe-9b1c-338df7bff2b2


----------



## ColinC (Oct 19, 2007)

*DFDS promotion code for 2014*

Using the code and booking site notified at the beginning of this thread I am getting nowhere. I have tried a selection of different dates for 2014, all of them off-peak, and everytime get a message : "no departures within given criteria". I'm mystified. We have booked with them every year previously at this time without any problems.

Colin


----------



## shingi (Apr 18, 2008)

Earlier today I got Dover/Dunkerque, out 12August and back 26Sept for £78. More than last year but I'm happy. Many thanks for the code.


----------



## grouch (Oct 1, 2005)

I had had no trouble getting quotes for early in the year.


----------



## DJP (May 9, 2005)

In a nut shell

Dover Dunkirk ONLY No Calais deals
No Free amendments
Departures from 6th January 2014 onwards.

Prices from £39 each way

Crossings outward on Friday or Saturday attract a £10 supplement
Return sailings on a Saturday or Sunday also attract a £10 supplement

The cost for a similar crossing to Calais (without any NEC dea and from their websitel) was £42 So only a £3 saving (I have not checked Friday, Saturday or Sunday crossings).

There were reports of many crossings not being available. This could be due to DFDS limiting the number of discounted tickets per sailing?

To book or look, visit www.dfds.co.uk/caravanshow


----------



## grouch (Oct 1, 2005)

Wondered how much the amendment fee was if not using the show deal. is it the same?


----------



## HarleyDave (Jul 1, 2007)

Try booking a crossing from their "normal" site - ie not the show website

Cheers

Dave


----------



## HarleyDave (Jul 1, 2007)

Looks like it's a standard £10 plus any increase in the fare due to different slot etc.

2. How can I change my booking prior to travel? 
DFDS Seaways' system does not at present allow changes to be made to your booking online.

All amendments to Dover-Dunkirk bookings that have been made directly with DFDS Seaways (i.e. not through a third party) need to be made via our contact centres:

Telephone UK call centre: 0871 574 7223 (Calls may cost up to 10p per minute plus network extras) 
Telephone Outside the UK: +44 (0) 208 127 8303

An amendment fee of £10/ €15 per crossing applies and you will also need to pay any difference in fare between what you have already paid and the price of the new sailing.

Our email facility is not designed to receive confidential information such as credit / debit cards and as such, payment must be finalised over the telephone. This procedure only applies to amendments made prior to arrival at the port.

Note: DFDS Seaways can only process amendments to bookings made directly with us. If you have made your booking with a travel agent, or online via another website, please contact the relevant agent/website to process any amendments required. 

Cheers

Dave


----------



## grouch (Oct 1, 2005)

Yes. looked at the booking. Their basic is about £5.more.


----------



## HarleyDave (Jul 1, 2007)

Well - We have saved £50 on a return in late August, return in early October for a "up to 10m long and 4.35 high MH" and "up to 5m trailer"

£98 instead of £148

That'll do for me.

I did notice available crossings are disappearing fast though - so I guess DFDS limit the number of MH slots per crossing (to ensure they can accommodate the real earners - Trucks??)

Nothing wrong with that - Business is Business

Cheers

Dave


----------



## Happycampers (Mar 11, 2008)

Thought that we'd try a different crossing for next year so as the flyer off the DFDS stand listed other crossings we chose Newhaven-Dieppe, looked on the web page and found that for Sep/Oct the cost was £164 return for night crossings both ways, which i didn't really fancy. I decided to phone the booking number instead to see about AM crossings,the lady phoned me back after taking my details 7.5 x 3.0 M 
with the same price £164 for a AM crossing and early PM return which i accepted, she then asked if i was over 60 years old which i am to which see said " that entitles you to another 20% discount " so finish up paying £130 in the end, so the moral to this story is that it sometime pays to speak to someone about your booking as never in the past have i been offered that sort of discount on the internet booking web page.

Nigel, a very happy bunny :wink:


----------



## HarleyDave (Jul 1, 2007)

Great saving Nigel - well done!

Do you know whether you had to pay a "phone booking fee"

Cheers

Dave

Edit - I just gave it a go for our late summer trip next year and is came out at £333 for day time crossings

http://book.ldlines.co.uk/sales/results.aspx

Too rich for my blood!


----------



## Happycampers (Mar 11, 2008)

Hi Dave, No didn't pay any booking fee just phoned 0800 917 1201 and said that it was the ENEC13 offer at the show and got that price, yea well chuffed Dave.

Nigel


----------



## ThursdaysChild (Aug 2, 2008)

Made a beeline for the DFDS stand at NEC to " discuss " their change of policy on Dunkerque fares and terms.
The team who have been there for the last five years have gone, and the man I spoke to was almost aggressive. I found it rather like talking to an answering machine - he was repeatedly trotting out the official line.
It was of no concern to him that thousands of loyal travellers had 
had their early-booking-and-paying fares hiked by 40% or that the amendment facility had been withdrawn.
Suspicion must be that DFDS are losing money on their Calais adventure and are trying to make it up on the Dunkerque route. And maybe the commercial market cannot be squeezed any more, so look at the leisure travellers to cough up.

Once lost, loyalty is very costly to regain.


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

So this 20% over 60's discount. Is that age at time of booking or age at time of travel? Do they ask for any sort of proof of age? I suppose they can check when you actually check in as you have to hand your passport over (but would they bother ?)


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

Mrplodd said:


> So this 20% over 60's discount. Is that age at time of booking or age at time of travel? Do they ask for any sort of proof of age? I suppose they can check when you actually check in as you have to hand your passport over (but would they bother ?)


No & Yes
Yes they will
Yes, it says proof will be required at check in.

PS I thought you enjoyed driving all the way to Dover? :wink:


----------

